# Mammoth Cave Fishing?



## Rage n' Cajun (Apr 13, 2004)

Heading down to Mammoth Cave camping March 24th until the 31st and was wondering if anyone had any knowledge of fishing in the Green River and Nolin River? I'm pulling my small boat 14' and bringing kayak. Any suggestions on baits and area and local bait shops would be appreciated. Its supose to rain a couple of the days and thunderstorm another couple but we figured on rainy days we could go cave exploring. Once again THANKS in advance for any help.
Glenn


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

I love mammoth cave, I've seen the green river from the road. Its sure looks nice. Please let me know how you did. I said the next time I go will will take my boat. Good luck and have a great time.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

What state is Mammoth Cave in and what are the characteristics of the body of water?


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Mammoth Cave is in Kentucky. It's actually a cave so the water is pretty stagnant and cold year round and the fish in there are sightless and pale  It's the biggest cave in the world I believe, very cool place to visit.

The Green River has good striper fishing plus muskie. Green River Lake has even better muskie fishing. Fishing in Nolin river is pretty weak from what I've heard. Both rivers offer good channel cats. I've not fished near the cave though.

Steve


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

I'll be heading down to the caves next week, we're renting a house on Nolin River Lake. I'm bringing a yak and we'll rent a boat for a couple days. I found some fishing reports including this one....

Wednesday Jun 26th 2013

from Terry- Nolin Guide Service 

Largemouth bass fishing is good early and late. Schooling fish have been caught using pop-r's, grubs on spin heads, and inline spinners. Plastics and jigs are producing on deep banks. Bluegill fishing is slow on popeye jig and worm combinations. Quality white bass have been caught on little george tailspinners over humps, channel bends and in jumps. Catfish have been slow on liver and dough baits. Some walleye have been caught on crankbaits and jigs. The lake is at pool, clear and 81 degrees.

Any OGFers have any experience down there?


----------

